
Tell HN: Twitter count.json endpoint has been disabled; 3rd party buttons broken - minimaxir
API now returns 404.<p>If you roll your own Twitter button (as I do on my blog, hmrph), I recommend you fix it.
======
ksherlock
Even better would be to drop it. You might care how many times your article
was shared but why would your visitors? (And if you think having a large share
count will encourage more people to share it, just put in a fake number).

------
mschenk
Check out [http://opensharecount.com](http://opensharecount.com) for a drop in
replacement...

